
How to Install and Configure Graylog2 for Log Management on Debian and Ubuntu - lyri787w
https://calendarific.com/blog/how-to-install-and-configure-graylog2-for-log-management-on-debian-and-ubun
======
drad
I would recommend docker based graylog over local install for security and
simplicity. I've been using [https://github.com/joschi/docker-graylog-
alpine](https://github.com/joschi/docker-graylog-alpine) for 2+ years in prod.
Docker based setup also provides an easy mechanism to run the same setup in
prod as well as test/ local to test upgrades or simply to have a local graylog
for local dev of an app.

